# Man. E'. Tornato.



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2013)

Sono arrivata nel suo ufficio e lui già sorrideva.
E' bello quando sorride. Non lo fa spesso. Sorride anche con gli occhi, quegli occhi così chiari e mobili che possono diventare in brevissimo duri e freddi.
Mi sono seduta e gli ho spinto sulla scrivania le boccettine di cannella vicino.
Le aperte. Annusate e sorriso di più.
Ho sorriso anche io -Man, è cannella concentrata, ti ho portato anche una base neutra per diluirla.-
-Non posso svaparla così?-
-Direi di no. Ci sono 40 gocce di aroma in 10 ml, credo potresti vomitare.-
Ha annusato di nuovo -Non mi sembra concentratissima.-
-Non ancora perchè ho fatto il liquido ieri, ma più il tempo passa più si concentra.-
-Posso provarlo?-
-Certo.-
Si è messo a trafficare con i vari bottiglini, con una manualità degna del mio gatto e a quel punto.
-Dai a me...faccio io.- gli ho preso la sigaretta elettronica e lui ha preso la mia mano.


E mi sono ritrovata sdraiata sulla scrivania, con la faccia nelle sue mani e la sua bocca ovunque sul viso.
Sigaretta elettronica in terra. Boccettine ovunque. Finchè mi sono staccata terrorizzata.
La porta era aperta.
Lui era rosso.
Io anche.
Non ho capito più nulla. Non me lo aspettavo. Non.
Due minuti e la porta era chiusa.
Tre minuti e ci stavamo baciando.  Niente di passionale o urgente.
Solo baci. Lenti e profondi.
Sulla bocca. Sugli occhi. Sulla punta del naso.
-Tebe...mamma mia...-
Ha cominciato ad annusarmi e mi faceva il solletico sul collo.
Ridevo tentando di allontanarlo ma come al solito. Impossibile liberarsi dalla montagna umana.
E sono rimasta li a farmi sbaciucchiare ed annusare. 
Poi mi ha tenuta stretta stretta.
Sapeva di cannella.
E io odio la fottuta cannella ma la cannella manager ha tutto un altro odore e sapore.

Siamo andati in bagno a lavare i bottiglini pieni di un altro liquido che a lui non piace e mentre eravamo li.
L'ho schizzato d'acqua. Sul suo completino perfetto mannaro e poi. Ho tentato di scappare.
Mi ha presa.
E di nuovo baci. 
- Che palle Man, e fai un po' il porco!- ho sussurrato sulle sue labbra.
Le sue mani hanno cominciato a volare dappertutto e io ho sentito l'ormone mannaro risvegliarsi alla grande. Anche quello flapflap tebano.
Poi  tornati nel suo ufficio.
-I tuoi liquidi sono una pozione magica?-  ha chiesto osservando mentre facevo travasi cannelliani.
-No, ci sputo solo dentro lo sai. Perchè?-
E' scoppiato a ridere toccandomi con l'indice il dorso della mano.
Una passata leggera. Leggerissima. E veloce. Che mi ha dato un brivido di piacere puro.
-Perchè sono buonissimi. Perchè per la prima volta da molti giorni non tocco sigaretta. E non mi manca. Perchè aspiro e spesso sorrido immaginandoti li tra alambicchi che fai le tue pozioni magiche...-
-Niente di così etereo. Sono solo brava in cucina e questi non sono aromi tabaccosi, su cui sono una ciofeca nei mix, ma  alimentari. E' come fare un piatto. E mi piace.-
-Mi mancano le nostre...- non ha finito la frase.
-Anche a me. Torneremo in quel motel. Ancora un po' di pazienza.-
-Lo so. Vieni qui.-
-No.- 
-No?-
-No. Tu mi vuoi fare le cosacce e io non voglio.- flapflap
-Smetti di sbattere le ciglia allora.-
-No.- super flapflap
Hanno bussato alla porta. E' entrata Gelmy. Ci siamo di nuovo salutate, gli ha mollato dei fogli e.
-Come sta tuo marito Tebe?-
A momenti cado dalla sedia. Cazzo. Non mi ha mai chiesto niente di Mattia.
-Bene.- ho risposto neutra.
-C'è un buonissimo profumo qui dentro..cos'è, cannella?-
-Esatto. Ora il tuo capo svapa cannella.-
-Sono davvero contenta, non sta fumando per niente ed è la prima volta. Non ha smesso nemmeno dopo il terzo infarto. Ha del miracoloso sul serio.-
-E' Splendore il vero miracolo.- ha risposto lui facendole un cenno del tipo  _fuori dalle palle. Subito._
Di nuovo soli.
-Allora tutto ok con Mattia.- ha chiesto.
-Certo...come sempre.-
-E a rapporti sessuali?-
Ho avuto un attimo di incertezza. Cioè. -Si Man. Tutto nella norma. Come mai questa domanda?-
-Così...-
Ho guardato l'ora. Dovevo andare.
-Vado, Mattia mi aspetta, oggi giornata io&lui.-
-Allora sarà una buona giornata...-
-Direi di si. E' tanto che non ci ritagliamo un po' di tempo solo nostro. Ha preso ferie.-
-Dove andate?-
-Nulla di particolare. Mi si è rotto il micro pc e il cell ha di nuovo problemi. Andiamo nel quartiere cinese. Sono stufa di aspettare 3 settimane per l'assistenza sony e 50 euro. E vediamo cos'ha il pc.-
Mi ha accompagnata all'ascensore e prima di entraci mi ha abbracciata di nuovo.
-Buona pasqua Tebe.-

E il suo solito bacio sulla fronte.


Jesus.
Avevo gli ormoni a mille.


Finalmente!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Marzo 2013)

:festa::festa:
Nessun altro commento:smile:


----------



## Simy (30 Marzo 2013)

:festa:


----------



## Leda (30 Marzo 2013)

Potrei forse mancare?


:festa::festa::festa:






(Buona Pasqua Man )


----------



## Disaule (30 Marzo 2013)

Che bello il ritorno del man mannaro...

e pure dell'ormone tebano...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Aprile 2013)

welcome back!


( Man daje!!!:mrgreen: )


----------



## Tebe (2 Aprile 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt7904 ha detto:
			
		

> welcome back!
> 
> 
> ( Man daje!!!:mrgreen: )


Man daje?
:unhappy:





magari...tu sei per caso libero o hai promesso fedeltà?

:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Aprile 2013)

ho promesso di lasciarla prima di andare a letto con un altra.

e così sarà.:mrgreen:


(VAI MANNNNN!! :mrgreen: )


----------

